# Facebook seeks to hunt down pseudonyms



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Facebook is a tremendous tool for socialising and getting in touch with people. By its very nature it is built to let you do so in the most convenient way possible. Some users choose to use pseudonyms for further privacy, whether that's privacy from real-world friends or otherwise. However, it would seem that Facebook aren't excited by the possibility of "Christiano Ronaldofan" going around on their service if his real name is John Doe.
> 
> News from within Germany seems to suggest that they are taking action, showing prompts to users to allow them to tell the company directly. So far it seems to only be in Germany.


More


----------



## luvmikaelataylor (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh Lord this should not happen. I know people who protect their identity through Pseudonyms. If Samuel Clemens is alive he would have used his pseudonym too! [mark twain]


----------

